# I'm stupid! LOL



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

OK, so I'm not computer sauvy!! Have tried to figure out how to post a picture from my own computer files and can't figure it out. Any instructions? Please keep in mind how embarrassed I am


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

upload a pic to photobucket.com then copy the img url to here, using the IMG button.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

To post a photo...

1. Sign up for a free account with

www.photobucket.com

2. Upload the pictures from your PC to that online site. Pictures will be stored on their server and then accessible anywhere on the WWW.

3. After the upload is complete, simply click on the box labeled "IMG Code" under the photo you want to show. It will automatically copy the URL. Then just paste it in the reply box (CTRL+V).

4. THEN, before you SUBMIT your post, be sure to PREVIEW it first. You should see the image. If not, double check your code.


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks so much both of you!


----------

